# rate my cable management please :D



## computertechy (Mar 23, 2009)

rate my cable management, still not quite finished

or slap me round the face and tell me what i should or shouldn't do 

cheers lads & ladies


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2009)

9/10, Good but not the best. Good enough for awesome airflow, but still looks a little messy


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 23, 2009)

I would say 4/10. You need to break out a drill and put some holes in the case behind the motherboard. Also gets some twisty ties or something and group the cables together. Its a good start but it needs work.

And shadow, come on. You thought you had good cable management in your case


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 23, 2009)

Just looks like you have some straggler wires in there.  Turn some fans to see if you can tuck any of those wires away.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 23, 2009)

10/10. is damn good compared to mine, which is no cable management


----------



## Elijah86 (Mar 23, 2009)

They are out of the way but not good looking at all. Also check and make sure that top video card isn't to stressed it's hard to tell but it looks like its bending a lot.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 23, 2009)

Elijah86 said:


> ...Also check and make sure that top video card isn't to stressed it's hard to tell but it looks like its bending a lot.



Yeah I notice the same thing. Might want to look into that.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Mar 23, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> ugly comp



Unacceptable. He asked for advice on his wires, not for you to insult his PC.

@OP

Looks good, just zip tie up those wires behind your pump that way they look like a neater braid.
9/10 tho.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 23, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Unacceptable. He asked for advice on his wires, not for you to insult his PC.



lol. Its not like he asked us to rate his girlfriend or something. He asked about his computer. I don't think he will get too much offended.


----------



## Jakl (Mar 23, 2009)

I will give you 9/10 . Very good, you can be more creative if you drill some holes underneath the mobo and you can feet the cables underneath that instead of them going across on top of the base. 

Other than that, great job on what you did


----------



## coodiggy (Mar 24, 2009)

not bad, Try to group the motherboard heatpipe fan wire with the back case fan wire, if they are long enough, also maybe tie the thin black wire leading up from near the crosfire bridges in with the two fan wires. The pump RPM wire? it could go through or around the back of the motherboard tray. The red/wite/black wire could go above the cross brace near the top drive cage. Maybe use some small foam wedges, or chunks of pencil eraser to hold the ccfl wires into the gap between the front case chassis/drive cage and have the ccfl wires go straight out to that gap, instead of weaving through the drive cage. I'm also concerned with the way your top videocard is looking tweaked, looks like the CPU outlet hose is pressing down on it. You may want to shorten up that hose, or re-configure the loop so that the pump feeds the radiator and the radiator feeds the CPU.


----------



## computertechy (Mar 24, 2009)

cheers all for the reply's, except altecV1( haha what a jelouse noob )

video card not bent, its the heatpipes to the cooler 

came like it in transit 

here's what i just did, hope its an improvement. Still need to hide those CCFL wires though!


----------



## Elijah86 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks much better keep up the good work!


----------



## crtecha (Mar 24, 2009)

Lookin good dude I would say 8/10.  






I would run yoru sata and the rest of those cables behind the mobo tray using the route I drew.  Then you can tighten up the cables circles just to hide them.  then you got yourself a 10/10 cable management job.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd say *FIX THAT RES!!* and 8/10
but way better than mine


----------



## computertechy (Mar 24, 2009)

LMAO 10/10 for ghettoness

no point on fixing my res, just ordered loads of bit 

EK res 150R2

2 x MCW60 VGA blocks

5m of 1/2" tubing

TFC 240 RAD

and a Asus M3A79-T Deluxe(exact layout of the m3a32) because this board is knackered!

how she look now?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 24, 2009)

10/10 That looks really good now, nice job.


----------



## Altered (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks much better than the first pics even though the first ones were functional. Just a suggestion not that you need it but wire sleeve is cheap and it does make for a nice look on the few bundles that cannot be hidden easily. Still nice improvement.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 24, 2009)

computertechy said:


> LMAO 10/10 for ghettoness
> 
> no point on fixing my res, just ordered loads of bit
> 
> ...



Hell yeah lookin good bro.


----------



## computertechy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you all!!!!!!!

still have a few bits to do

Here she is!

in all her glory!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 24, 2009)

Solid 10 now, absolutely stunning hardware and aesthetics!


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah I would agree that it looks much better now. Nice work.


----------



## computertechy (Mar 24, 2009)

i have actualy improved something for once LOL

thank you guys

BEFORE




AFTER


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 24, 2009)

i just noticed that switch at the top or ur dvd drive bays oooo i was gonna go for a 10 but itl have to be a nine now lol verry nice neatly tucked away very clean finish, maybe mod a spare dvd drive bay fascia to house your switch, im guessing its for the cathodes then if it goes tits up just order a new drive bay cover


----------



## coodiggy (Mar 25, 2009)

Good improvement, Dunno if you'd be willing, but when you go to swap the mobo/cooling stuff, see if you can open up the space between the PSU bracket holes, maybe cut across the set of three holes near their back edge or slightly off center, with a little angle up to the set of five holes, to match the shape of the PSU fan inlet. Leave the metal frame/cross member at the end of the PSU bracket, at the edge of the last set of five holes, so there's still support for the PSU.


----------



## _jM (Mar 25, 2009)

While we are rating case/wire management.... here's my new baby (up-n-running since friday)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm gonna steal that rig if you dont lock your doors jm...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2009)

Needs a red mobo and a 4870 stock cooler with the red PCB but looks sexy


----------



## Altered (Mar 25, 2009)

Some red on that memory and its good to go.


----------



## McFlips (Apr 1, 2009)

OP: Looks good, it's better than I could ever hope to do. Nice work.

JM: Damn sexy.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 1, 2009)

i would rate the first attempt a 6. its okay not good not bad. i would rate the 2nd attempt a 8. its good but not perfect.

if you want another point, sleeve everything


----------



## Altered (Apr 2, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> if you want another point, sleeve everything



Hey I suggested that already!  


Altered said:


> Just a suggestion not that you need it but wire sleeve is cheap and it does make for a nice look on the few bundles that cannot be hidden easily. Still nice improvement.


----------



## donttrustevery1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I heart your cpu jm lol   That shiny red paint job is awesome and so is the cable mangement.

But to other guy, fix your watercooling resivor if you can. It's tilted


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 7, 2009)

JM is it me or is that carpet in the bottom of ur rig? its look remarkably like it


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 7, 2009)

looks like the closed cell foam that corsair ships their psu's in.  I't looks good considering the space confinements near the PSU and all the extra PSU wire lengths that you got to fit in there!  I think your sata cables are bent a little tight, carefull with those, if you take them out or unplug them to switch something up, try not to unbend them in the process, should last a while.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 8, 2009)

Wtf i rated to wronh thing hmmm

I reckon u should a made is pink!


----------



## Rock God (Apr 8, 2009)

Your Swiftech reservoir is gonna fall!


----------



## Bobcow (Apr 8, 2009)

makes me wanna spray paint mine red now, looks so sexy


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2009)

computertechy said:


> LMAO 10/10 for ghettoness
> 
> no point on fixing my res, just ordered loads of bit
> 
> ...


I am jealous , nice job


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 8, 2009)

paint job's lookin gooood...

Cables are pro. nothin to say.  Should get rid of that massive scratch in the acryllic with some chemicals.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2009)

_jM said:


> While we are rating case/wire management.... here's my new baby (up-n-running since friday)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090320/IMG_0052.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090322/IMG_0063.jpg



Looks great! Nice job with the color and the cables


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2009)

You should buy some of that vynil carbon fiber stuff an line the inside of it or paint it black

other then that it looks nice


----------

